# New in package SF E1E located in local pawn shop.



## cstuart (Feb 26, 2017)

HA black, never opened and in perfect condition. Appears to be one of the newer models before they were discontinued. Shop has a sticker on it for $79.99

A good deal?


----------



## luisma (Feb 26, 2017)

I'll take it, that's a great deal buy it can't go wrong.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 26, 2017)

At eighty bucks, a no-brainer. It is a pawn shop though, might be open to offers. A win either way.
Good find!


----------



## cstuart (Feb 26, 2017)

I bought it. Will post pics soon. I plan on keeping this one in the package unless there's a really good LED mod out there somewhere


----------



## marcdilnutt (Feb 26, 2017)

There is a guy on here called Tana who makes LED mods for E series lights. I have a triple and a mule he built for me in Aleph heads but he does the same with E series. Do you want his contact details?


----------



## TMedina (Feb 26, 2017)

Very nice find. You can flip it on the Market Place pretty easily. Also, you can buy a LED upgrade from Lumens Factory for the stock bezel.

Another option is a Malkoff Scout E1/E1T head, or a VME head so you can run any of the M31xxx drop-ins.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 26, 2017)

1 vote for keeping it nip. Well depending on the condition of the package. If it's all scuffed up or wrinkled open and enjoy.


----------



## cstuart (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the info! I'm interested in this Tana person.


----------

